# In HTML PHP einbinden...



## Kevin (3. Juli 2002)

ICh habe jetzt mal (mein 1. mal in diesem forum) eine Frage:

Ich biete meinen Usern kostenlose Webmastertools an, bisjetzt habe ich das immer mit IFrames gelöst, aber gibt es nicht auch eine Lösung, wie meine Kunden sich z.B. einen Counter in ihre HTML seite einbinden können, ohne IFrames, mit Javascript oder so????


Cu

..:: Kevin ::..


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. Juli 2002)

*Lies dir bitte ..*

das nächste Mal zumindestens die Regeln durch
und benutze die  bevor du postest.

PHP wird in HTML mittels eines IncludeBefehles
aus PHP eingebunden.

Wenn dein Host PHP unterstüzt ist der Befehl dafür:


```
<?php include("http://www.domain.tld/deinscript.endung"); ?>
```

Je nachdem auf was dein Counter basiert, welchen Host 
deine User haben etc.

Detailiert bitte.


----------



## brÅinstorm (4. Juli 2002)

ich frage mich gerade, wie du diese "webmastertools" anbieten kannst, wenn du den include-befehl nicht kennst.

es ist jedenfalls nciht möglich, es in eine HTML seite einzubinden, es sei denn, auf deinem server werden *.html seiten von php geparst.

ergo: du brauchst eine php seite. zwar mit html inhalt, aber php (oder eine andere sprache) muss herein.


----------



## Nils Hitze (4. Juli 2002)

*Äh .. Danke --*

so war's natürlich ausführlicher als bei mir.

Thx.


----------



## Kevin (4. Juli 2002)

Bitte Bitte... erste durchlesen....


Wenn ich mir bei anderen Tools anbietern, einen Counter hole, dann benutze ich doch nicht include... denkt doch mal an beepworldseiten, da hab ich mir (vor laaaanger zeit) einen Coutnter besorgt, dan hab ich doch mit Javascript eingebunden!!!

Und nicht mit Include!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nils Hitze (5. Juli 2002)

*Bitte bitte bitte ..*

die Frage verständlicher stellen ..


----------



## methodus (5. Juli 2002)

> *aber gibt es nicht auch eine Lösung, wie meine Kunden sich z.B. einen Counter in ihre HTML seite einbinden können, ohne IFrames, mit Javascript oder so????
> *



Ich glaube, wenn du das mit "Javascript oder so" machen willst, ist das hier das falsche Forum. Wenn dein Counter auf Fremdseiten eingebunden werden soll, würde ich das mit nem generiertem Bild machen wo der Counterstand draufsteht. Oder du machst ne dynamisch erstellte .js-Datei, die beim aufrufen document.write(counterstand); ausgibt.


----------

